# Slicker Brush and Undercoat



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I got some bad information from a groomer I talked to today, but wanted to check here first....

I was at the business (boarding/daycare/grooming/classes) where I plan to take her for puppy class buying supplies and talked to one of the groomers who works there. She does a few havanese there. She told me I'd need a slicker brush to start with to "remove the undercoat" if she is not a show dog, then combing is the last step? I thought I read here not to use a slicker because that breaks the coat, and is there a good reason to be trying to remove undercoat? My plan was to use a pin brush and combs, but she seemed to think a pin brush was not a good tool. I've only had a single coated dog (yorkie), so I don't really even know if an undercoat is supposed to come out, or what its function is. 

I read somewhere that leaving a naturally long-coated dog's hair fuller rather than cutting it down short can also help protect from insect bites. Not sure if that's true. 

Comments on the slicker brush? Which book do you guys recommend for grooming instruction - that nose to tail book?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

and sorry if I'm driving you all crazy with my questions! I did zero homework with my last dog, which was a mistake, but it's possible I'm headed into overkill, here.....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane,
Here's the link for the discussion on the Nose to Tail Havanese grooming book:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5450&highlight=nose+tail+book

I don't use a slicker brush, just a pin brush and the combs. You don't want the undercoat to come out. I know one groomer here that also shows Havanese, and she recommended a slicker brush, but I don't like them--they seem too harsh to me. I tried them on my arm, and, ouch! Anyway, Tucker is 2 years old, never been groomed by anyone other than me, and I've been satisfied with the brush and comb.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Diane,
I have bought several brushes and my favorite brush is a Madan brush...and they come in different colors. I only use a pin brush and comb on Cicero. I do have a slicker brush and the "only" time I use it is to fluff only his feet after his bath and he is dry.

The Maden brush is only $19.00 and I love it. I always try a brush on my own head to make sure it is comfortable to myself....some are to rough on my head so I know they are on Cicero's skin.

http://www.paws-and-tails.com/madanbrush.aspx
Cicero has the red one !!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Removing that undercoat would be a nightmare... she's going to mat like crazy when it starts growing back! IMO, slicker brushes shouldn't be used on a long coated-hav... if she has a short puppy cut then I wouldn't think it would matter as much but anything over 2 inches or so (guesstimate) would probably create a huge mess out of her coat once that undercoat starts growing back in. Also, I do think slicker brushes can definitely break the coat. A brush and comb works just fine for me.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

awesome, thanks you guys. I guess I'm going to have to educate this groomer if I plan to take her there. I wonder if she'll be willing to change her technique and NOT use a slicker on her. I see her in a longish, fluffy, natural looking, kind of moppy puppy cut eventually, my favorite is Maddie's cut, but that looks like it requires a good scissoring technique and some restraint. I'd cut her myself if I thought she wouldn't look like a total mess, and frankly I'm not sure I'll have time. I think I will be a picky customer.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Petaluna said:


> and sorry if I'm driving you all crazy with my questions! I did zero homework with my last dog, which was a mistake, but it's possible I'm headed into overkill, here.....


I can relate! Our first dog was a yellow lab. We decided we wanted one (with about that much thought and research) and walked into what was probably the front for a puppy mill, asked if they had any. They brought out Sunny. She ran around like a maniac for about three minutes and we said "we'll take her!" Reading _Marley and Me_ was like reading our life story with Sunny.

This time around we researched obsessively before we even decided to get a dog, and during the entire process, and it has gone so much better! I highly recommend this "overkill" approach!

And I don't use a slicker brush for anything but the feet either. A comb and pin brush are enough. And a flea comb for around the eyes and face.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

There's a comb I use almost exclusively and it's from a company called Evolution. They are reasonably priced and even I could get it locally! The pins rotate in the head of the comb which seems to make lots of sense to me.

Beverly


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Diane,

Don't be in too big a hurry to take your baby to a groomer. I took Max before I had done my research and the groomer trimmed off his black tipping, never to be seen again. Also take pictures of Maddie or other puppy cuts you like. 

You're doing great!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thank you! Yes, I don't plan to take her for grooming before a point where I don't feel like I can handle it myself. I'm a little worried about that blowing coat stage, but I suppose I'll deal with it when the time comes. I'm really hoping I don't have to shave her. Thanks for the recommendations on tools! I will look up those combs and brushes. Kimberly recommended the Chris Christianson one to me, and I was set to order it, but saw what looks like the same thing in the store, chrome plated and lifetime guarantee for half the price today, so I bought it. Not sure what the difference is, maybe ergonomics? Maybe just a label, not sure. I figured I need to start reigning it in with the spending, I've given myself permission to go hog wild and it's getting out of hand...!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Petaluna said:


> I'm pretty sure I got some bad information from a groomer I talked to today, but wanted to check here first....


*Red Alert! Red Alert!* Bad, bad advice for sure. Whew.

There are only two ways that a slicker can be used on a Hav well. One is for the feet (and that is only a temporary look anyway), and the other is by someone who truly knows what they are doing and has a fantastic coat. Karen (who goes by California Star here) is one of the only people I know who can get away with it successfully. It is not a tool to be used by a novice on a Hav coat.

No, a pin brush isn't a good "tool", but it's a great grooming aid.  The comb, good scissors, shampoo & a special conditioner are going to be your main grooming aids. The pin brush just makes everything easier, and is exactly what you need for light grooming.


----------

